# Anyone have diarrhea & throwing up at same time?



## 13592 (Aug 12, 2006)

I have had IBS for yrs sometimes bad sometimes ok. A long time ago & had vomiting & diarrhea at the same time then not for a long time. Lately I have been having these attacks & it's horrible both at the same time. One time I hadn't eaten much so was dry heaving & my ribs killed me for a couple of days. I was just wondering if anyone else had this & what causes it or what they take to help. Thanks


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Man, that must have felt horrible!







Mine haven't gotten this bad so far... but I've read it somewhere that this is when you need to go see a doctor... Have you told your doc what happened to you?


----------



## 13592 (Aug 12, 2006)

Actually I did tell my Dr, he didn't seem to concerned seems to think it's connected to stress since I have a very stressful life. I have had colonoscopy a couple of times but a couple of yrs ago. I think truthfully he's not putting enough effort into what is causing it. I'm gonna have to ask to see a Dr who treats this. Probably happens because I have HMO Ins.


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Have you had your gall bladder checked and do you have pain in your back like around your shoulder blade.Linda


----------



## 13592 (Aug 12, 2006)

I did have a pain in my left shoulder blade last week but I thought it was due to my grandson kidding around & sqeezing me. Don't have it now. Do you get the diarrhea & throwing up w/the gallbladder together? I did get Caltrate since I heard it was good for IBS (pink & white bottle) just started it.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

My sister-in-law had a gallbladder problem a couple years ago and now after Linda's post I remember that she did have your symptoms...


----------



## 13592 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'll have to mention that to my Dr, I get so mad that you have to mention things to some Dr's why don't they think of it, that's why I love these forums! The only thing I saw was gallbladder says pain in right shoulder blade, mine was in the left & I think it was from kidding around w/the kid it happened the next morning.


----------



## 14397 (Mar 28, 2005)

I have suffered from those symptoms at times in the last few years and it's usually when I haven't gone for awhile and am having what I call an "Immodium Bomb". I usually get alot of D and then some throwing up. I guess my system is so backed up that's what causes all the sickness


----------



## 17409 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have been going through a bad IBS period for the past 4 months and have the same thing.Usually it happens when I am having a bad cramping and diarreah attack and then I vomit.I assumed at the beginning that it was my body panicing because of the pain but now I am thinking otherwise.I have not had much help from doctors either, they always seem to say 'you look ok to me' simply because I am polite and smile when I see them.They simply do not think IBS is serious or feel the need to investigate, I had a colonoscopy 2 weeks ago which was very painful and the people performing the procedure said there was nothing wrong even though they couldn't finish the procedure.I have been given my next appointment in November! and still donot know my biopsy results, can't believe I have to wait so long.Does anyone think I should go private? as in the UK it takes so long to be seen on the NHS. Sometimes I wonder what my NI contributions are for!!!


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

I had that happen to me a couple times, but for me it was from the meds I was taking. Once from Lotronex and once from taking imodium too soon after drinking magnesium citrate.I hope you find the cause for what you are going through. I can relate to your pain. Please let us know what your doc finds.


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Hey Joycie!!When I am having a bad time with my IBS I vomit and have diaheorr at the same time, sometimes it so bad i sit on the toilet with a bucket in front of me, but this doesnt happen very often, only when I have bad pain, but if it does happen all the time, maybe you should see a doctor.


----------



## 13592 (Aug 12, 2006)

Thats what I have to do w/the bucket but it only happened maybe a couple of yrs ago. This time it was more than once. I did have an infection of the diviculitis & had to take meds before all this, I wonder if it's connected. I've been taking Caltrate which I think is helping it's been about 4 days & nothing. As for my Dr he doesn't seem too interested.


----------



## 16001 (Aug 15, 2006)

I have had that many times. I have read in some books that it's just one of those IBS things that can happen to some people. I haven't had it in a while (knock on wood)







Make sure you drink a good amount of water after. That helps me. Then I dont' eat for a while, not like days just a few hours maybe some toast or something. Usually I feel loads better after it though. I sit on the toilet with a plastic grocery bag in front of me when I feel especially icky. Like really bad cramping, just in case. I have had the dry heaves too from it. I don't think it is a sign that something is horribly wrong though. I guess if you have it continually over a few days or weeks I would worry.


----------

